# Dark Apostle (pics)



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Well basically i jsut want you opinions on what i have modelled. Good things? bad things?

Full shot









Front Shot









Back Shot









Top/banner thingy Shot


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

WOW, that is a great conversion. It's clean and very well organised. Suitably ornate too. I can't wait to see this painted.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

He definately a dark something  I love the mace and banner :good:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice conversion. Looks nice and neat! Looking forward to seeing this one painted up.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome, fast responses and they are positive! Thanks guys for the support. Looks like i better get paintng though lol.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

that looks awesome, cant wait to see the paintjob!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

That is a very sharp conversion man. I really like it. He looks like he'll be a good leader for your army, repped.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is outstanding, can not wait antil it is finished, can you keep me/us posted please


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

only thing i have a problem with is the book hanging from the exhaust vent. other than that, not bad.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

I want to have the book hanging from some where but im not sure where? I've have taken it off before you had even said it lol. 

Anyway, I have started painting him. So far I have done all scrolls/parchment/purity seals and the base is done. Oh and his mace as well.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Then post them!


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Maybe I should get a mod to move this to ongoing projects.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

That is really a great converted mini. Great Job.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Im stuck. Im not sure how I should paint his armour.

Either like all my other word bearers but with a bit more detail.

Or Black Amour with red highlight/trim.

or should it be darker or lighter shade of red so he stands out.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I would paint him as your normal marines, let the really nice conversion do the talking.

Is it too late to put him on a bigger base? The model is great but looks a bit top heavy overall.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

I was worried about him falling over but i seem to of balanced him jsut right. And no. Not to late to put him on a diffrent base because i can jsut tear him of that metal he is on.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd love to see him on a terminator sized base.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Oooh I like it muay mucho!!


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks Wraith :biggrin:

Anyway heres the little i've done so far. 










Now should i redo the mace so its more daemonic like this?


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn real life! Sorry i havent been able to post. Been busy with tests and Family members. Well he isnt finished but im getting closer.




























His crozius broke off but it is good thing as it allows me to easily access the marine's leg. 











As you can see i have alot of shit that needs painting


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I know you aren't done but I thought I should point this out ahead of time: make sure you do some form of shading or washing on the silver trim as it REALLY needs it.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

I plan on doing a black wash over the whole model. Maybe drybrush some chainmail onto him?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Definitely well on its way to being a great model! Kudos!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Nice, I never thought of using the power-maul as a crozius, it works perfectly! how come I didn't think of that! Brilliant job though.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job, vry clean cant wait t see to finished product.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Good to see this guys now being painted up as it's a lovely conversion. Great work with the painting so far!


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn good work!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you should look into a spiked mace from fantasy range. The power maul looks a bit big imo. your a bit far into the paint but a cloak or tabard would look nice on him.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Death 0F Angels said:


> I think you should look into a spiked mace from fantasy range. The power maul looks a bit big imo. your a bit far into the paint but a cloak or tabard would look nice on him.


Yup, Mine has a cloak of the Word of Lorgar sculpted outta GS.. I'll have pics of mine up... I do think you need to have more parchment on him as he is a Dark Apostle of the Word Bearers Legion! Other than that, he's lookin great man well done!


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! True he does need more parchment. Although in this pic i didnt place the parchment onto his left shoulder pad. Might look into a cloak for him.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Blood God said:


> :biggrin: Thanks Wraith :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway heres the little i've done so far.



Great Looking model. as for that table.... clutterfest x.x lol....i'm a neat freak  but great conversion. Best part IMO is how you made the head a completely different color but still looks very much Chaos and stands with the theme. Thought that was cool. All-in-all Awsome converion clean, eye-catching, and well painted!

Chaosftw


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

I FINALLY posted these pics lol


----------

